# Hedgehog Anxiety



## Zealizabeth (Sep 24, 2014)

About 3 or 4 months ago I got my first hedgehog. I have a lot of chronic health issues so I am always in and out of the hospital. The main reason why I got my hedgehog(Sonica)was so I could have a "therapy" pet to love on. 

Not too long after getting her I had to have surgery out of town. I have her to a friend to watch since she has owned a hedgehog before. Sonica ended up self harming. She was quilling at the time(she still is quilling. She was born in late July). My friend dropped her off with some of my relatives because she was worried & knew she needed care to treat her wounds where she was biting her self. Vet confirmed she had SEVERE anxiety. The worse he has ever seen. She STILL has horrible anxiety. She will only let 2 people touch her. Myself & my grandmother. Not my mom, brother or anyone. Just me and my grandmaw for some reason. What can I do to help ease anxiety? Vet said the only long term thing to do would be drug her up with a tiny bit of liquid Benadryl. I did that once and I just couldn't stand looking at her all drugged up. I need help. I spend a minimum of 40 minutes a day "playing" with her. Even then it's a struggle.

I also have a side question: is it normal for her to poop and pee almost every time I hold her?!?! Or do you think it's anxiety related??? I take her outside to play sometimes(it's 70 degrees here in Alabama) to poop and pee. I swear she poops and peds constantly. I feed her food that the breeder said she was used to. It's from Exotic Nutrition I think? It's the hedgehog kind. I order it off Amazon. Could her food be what's make her poop so much? Any help on both topics would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

The anxiety is tough. Hopefully someone else can help you... 
But what kind of cage, heating, and light schedule do you have?? 

Mine does pee and poop on me every time I have her out. Desiree gave me GREAT advice to let her run around in a play pen (kiddie pool I got for free) until she relieves herself. 

How many times would you say she poops a day? That food is practically garbage- lots of cheap fillers that don't provide adequate nutrition. A blend of 3 cat or dog foods and some mealworms make a much better diet! Do it slowly, add one food at a time. There is a whole section on hedgie nutrition
I feed pro plan, authority, and Natural balance. I would stay far away from blue buffalo but that is truly just my personal opinion. I know others have great success but it is incredibly high in protein, especially the wilderness formula!


----------



## Zealizabeth (Sep 24, 2014)

Her food contains meal worms. They told me not to give her cat food or she'll be fat cause it's crap.

She's in my room. My night stand lamp is on maybe 17 hours a day. I rarely but my overheard light on. I do all that you've suggested. I've taken her out to poop & pee before really playing with her and she STILL does it! She's a poop machine! 

Her cage is pretty big. Made for bunnies.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Who told you cat food is crap and will make your hedgehog fat?? That's soooo far from true. As long at you find a cat food that has high qulaity ingredients and has the right amount of fat/protein. 

Compare the ingredients in the hedgehog food to a high quality cat food. You will definitely see a difference. 

Mealworms (or any other insect) ideally should be fed live. Live insect are the most nutritious and cause the least amount of problems. Dried mealworms can cause severe constipation and impaction 

I would also say to reduce the amount of time there light in the room. A hedgehog should have about 12-14 hours of light. Any more (or less) can disrupt their natural cycles. Which can eventually cause stress and illness. 

Some hedgehogs just go where and when they want. When I take mine out, I usually just let her run around for a little bit until she poops and pees. I leave her to run a little more because I know She will probably poop again. After I'm positive she is done, I pick her up and cuddle. 

If your hedgehog doesn't poop and pee all in one shot, I would just say to leran how to recognize when your hedgehog is about to do her business and just move out of the way or put her in a litter box. My hedgie does a weird squat thing before she doe anything. So I will move her on a paper towel


----------



## Zealizabeth (Sep 24, 2014)

Another breeder told me that.


I'm constantly in the hospital because of surgeries and stuff because I have Crohn's, Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis, Gastroparesis etc etc. I have her on a schedule though. I mainly just keep my lamp on. Rarely my overhead light. She refuses to be handled by anyone else or she'll self harm. I tried to get people to watch her a few times while in the hospital and she kept biting her self so now I have my little brother spending time with her very often(He's 14)so she can get used to him in case of hospital emergencies. I'm 18 & already graduated high school in May so I spend a lot of time with her. She just hates being social. I do let her go outside to play with my Yorkie poo because she loves that(I'm only a couple feet away max at all time).


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

I would Definitely put the blame on your hedgehog's food for being the culprit!! 
I would encourage you to try cat food. 
Hedgehog food contains alot of fillers that the animal can't digest, so it's passing right through her. Her body will hold onto more nutrition, and she probably won't poop as much


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a couple of questions for you;

* how old is she? Babies poop A LOT and cannot control their bowels that well yet so they basically go everywhere. It usually becomes less when they get older.
I would also recommend switching her over to a higher quality food, since this food is pretty crappy and mainly has a lot of fillers without being very nutritious (= more poop as well)

* what kind of toys, wheel etc does she have and does she wheel regularly?


----------

